
The dawn of the age of holograms - edran
https://www.ted.com/talks/alex_kipman_the_dawn_of_the_age_of_holograms?language=en
======
edran
This is probably also the first time they showed "Holoportation"[1][2] to the
public.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d59O6cfaM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d59O6cfaM0)

[2] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/holoportation/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/holoportation/)

